# Please name my baby redfoot !



## relaxkuma123 (May 28, 2011)

I've just got baby redfoot last week...
And he still doesn't have name..

Could someone here, name a good name for him?








Ekkapat 
Thailand


----------



## ascott (May 28, 2011)

When I looked at the third photo...."Horace"....


----------



## Zouave (May 28, 2011)

I looked at a baby name website and picked from the Thai names. I chose ThongDaeng (Red Gold / Copper) and then googled it and see the King of Thailand has a dog named the same. lol


----------



## Marty333 (May 28, 2011)

Well the first thing I noticed is your new torts big gorgeous eyes so I thought of names that means eyes or something so here is a list
Hitomi (means "pupil of the eye" and "beautiful" in Japanese)
Naira (means "big eyes" in Quechua)
Europa (means "wide eye" in Greek)
Daisy (means "day's eye")
Rana (means "attractive and eye-catching")
Kamaka (means "the eye" in Hawaiian)
Einat (means "eye" in Hebrew)
Harinaksi (means "with eyes like a doe" in Sanskrit)
Hemaksi (means "golden eyes" in Sanskrit)
Kamaksi (means "having voluptuous eyes" in Sanskrit)
Maka'alohi (means "sparkling eyes" in Hawaiian)
Shahla (means "having bluish-black eyes" in Arabic)
TarevaChine Native American: Beautiful Eyes
Shaila Hindu: Beautiful Eyes
Shahla Arabic: Beautiful Eyes
Shailah Arabic: Beautiful Eyes
Shalah : Beautiful Eyes
Sunaina Sanskrit: Beautiful Eyes

My personal favorites are Naira and Shalah but if you want it to be a boy for now then I like Hitomi and Europa


----------



## yagyujubei (May 28, 2011)

If it's not disrespectful, how about Mongkut.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 29, 2011)

Nice photos.


----------



## DixieParadise (May 29, 2011)

No baby names...but wanted to comment on the wonderful pictures. He/she is going to be a good looker...


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (May 29, 2011)

Agree w/ Marty333...little thing has very expressive eyes!

How about Deekawtah (Cherokee for "eyes")?


----------



## Bubba30 (May 29, 2011)

He is beautiful. How about Thor.


----------



## relaxkuma123 (Jun 3, 2011)

Thank you everyone for lovely names


----------



## Angi (Jun 3, 2011)

I like Thor and the names Marty came up with....or how about Marty as the both have big beautiful eyes?


----------



## tyler0912 (Jul 31, 2011)

He/She is beuatiful i think it suits 'titch'...
But i think you should name your tortoise because you will learn its personality and its ways and a name will spring into your mind you dont bond as much if someone else picks a name?


----------



## goReptiles (Jul 31, 2011)

Don't stress the name. It will just POP in your head sooner or later.


----------



## jackrat (Jul 31, 2011)

Mortichi


----------



## african cake queen (Jul 31, 2011)

let just start of by saying......What a great tort. how about sparky? he has a spark in those Bright large brown eyes of his! i love him & good luck with him. lindy


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jul 31, 2011)

Gorgeous Tort, love the eyes and I vote for Naira (means "big eyes" in Quechua) like Marty 333 said


----------



## bobbymoore (Aug 1, 2011)

popcorn


----------



## tyler0912 (Aug 1, 2011)

Chomper ?


----------



## Claireabbo (Sep 5, 2011)

olle!!!  haha it just came to me!


----------



## FranklinTturtle (Sep 5, 2011)

Archiebald!!!! It's in the top ten cool names for a tortoise. Lol


----------

